# Tangle Free Yarn organizer



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.abcdistributing.com/Stationery-%2B-Crafts/Arts%2Band%2BCraft%2BKits/Tangle-Free-Yarn-Organizer/prod210120.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Very Clever!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Good price! I've seen these elsewhere for $20-$25.
Would be GREAT for afghan knitting.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one. I really like it. Am knitting with three strands of
yarn and it is a lifesaver. lrmayknit from missouri


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I just bought mine too. I have seen like plastic jars, that they want $20 a piece and they only hold one yarn. I had just bought two plastic storage containers that I knew I could use at Walmart. Came home and got the ABC catalog and said there's what I need and ordered it. 
I have been working on a knit Nativity, so lots of little pieces and constantly changing yarn. This will be great.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks. What a great gadget and a great price. I'm ordering one now.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Stationery-%2B-Crafts/Arts%2Band%2BCraft%2BKits/Tangle-Free-Yarn-Organizer/prod210120.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


I just showed this to my husband (who is handy with tools, but likes to save money, too) to see if he could come up with an idea like this. His response was to go to the wine store and get one of the boxes bottles of wine are shipped in. They are compartmentalized so the bottles don't touch each other. That would work. Also, Kroger has a 6-bottle cloth bag they give you when you buy several bottles of wine or soft drinks (free!). I think I will try the Kroger bag first as I have one on hand...just never thought of using it for my knitting. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I save shoeboxes to keep mine straight. Just cut a round hole at the end of one side, thread yarn through hole, put the lid on and good to go. I just leave the leftover yarn in the box with other skeins the same color. Pull a little of the yarn to the outside and tape it. That way I can stack the boxes and see what colors are in the box.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

I had one and it was great, until it fell apart about a month after I bought it


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

I gave one of these to a friend for her birthday and it was very hard to put together and keep together. There are other knitting bags with individual areas for yarn that work much better (found on Ebay).


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I have one too. 
It is now used to hold my partial skeins or leftover balls.
One main complaint that seems to be universal is that the handle breaks at the side. Mine did too. 
Who thought up the idea of a square peg in a round hole when designing this? 
And yes, the dividers did not stay in place. 
I had to tape them together at the top.
And FYI... each compartment holds a small skein (maybe a 2 ouncer?)

I had bought mine through Herrshners (sp?) years ago for $9.99.
A relative wanted one recently and I checked Herrshners site and they no longer carry it.

I see them on E-bay for 20+ dollars and laugh.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Great idea! Love the liquor box idea--stick the lid on with holes punched in and you are good to go!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, well, will have to try it out and if it does not work will try something else.


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

GREAT IDEA ! From now on I will keep the Box.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

i have one. _ will start using it..._


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, so everybody made me feel like this was going to be a bad purchase, although the idea was a great one! However, if it is flimsy made, it will certainly not prove to be a boon in the long run. 
So I searched for something else, that would help me organize and cosolidate my knitting corner a bit and make it easy for me to pick up and move or go on a trip with my current project. 
Heres what I found..........and I just got mine and I am loving, loving it. My knitting corner is neat, my supplies are contained.....plus some extras and if I needed to jump in the car and go - (which I will be soon as my daughter is expecting any day) - I will have everything with me for knitting. Except when I am playing with that new granddaughter. 
Thank you forum for setting me straight and helping me make the better purchase!

It has space for 8 skeins (7-8 oz) in the zipper front, and each has a grommet where the yarn end can be kept available with a piece of velcro. 2 large pockets on each end to hold pattern books, etc. On reverse side another large pocket that runs the length of the bag that you can add more yarn to or carry your project in. On the top is a zipper compartment that would easily carry scissors, needles, rulers etc. 
The only complaint I have thus far, is that it has a shoulder strap, that is not adjustable to a shorter length. I wish too it were a little heavier weight material, but, then I probably could not carry it........
I purchased mine on ebay however, I also found it on the site. 
http://www.yagarden.net/6-skein-yarn-organizer-tote-w-shoulder-strap-by-collections-etc.html

also available at
http://www.mileskimball.com/MilesKimball/Shopping/ProductDetail.aspx?TID=_MilesKimball&CID=MKEntertainmentAndLeisure&SCID=MKCraftsandSewing&ProductID=BC00337110


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think your research really paid off. I love the fact that this organizer has room for everything, makes all your supplies clearly visible, and can be carried anywhere you go. Grommets for ends of yarn skeins are a very good idea, too.
Hope this works out really well for you. Keep us posted


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Trust me the bag is already filled with current project and tools. My husband loved it, since it just moved right under the end table and looks neater!
I may end up buying another one again, just to make sure if it does fall apart that I have a spare.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Great idea! For $10, you can't go wrong to have an extra (or more?) as "back-up" or "overflow"


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

I just received the Tangle free and it was not that easy to put together and I am pretty handy. Fortunately my husband has more patience with such things and we got it done.
I found that each section holds either a full skein or a full skein that has been wound into a ball. I wish that they had put a hole in the middle of the lid so that I could keep my needles in the center section. I may have my husband add that feature. I also think that rather than two pieces they should have made the center connection piece as one unit to give it more stability. Other than that I like it and hope that it will hold up.
The bag that you found on Miles KImball has the nice advantage of not only keeping your yarn organized but your other supplies handy as well. It looks like it is also more compact in size so that it will be easier to store or carry.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, after a visit to PA for 2 weeks to see new baby granddaughter, I finally got home to my ABC version of yarn holder. (the hexgagonal (sp?) blue one). 
My husband managed to get it together eventually, it was quite a feat with hand/eye co-ordination. However, it is together and overall, I am pleased with it. 
I agree with Doldol, that it would nicer if the center stabilization piece would have been one solid piece versus 2 seperate pieces, and that the center had a hole for needles. Although you can put your needles in the hole that the yarn comes out of....as long as there is no project attached. I will use mine awhile and see how I like it....but, for now, its better than having 6 jars for storage, more compact and easier to move around. I am thinking I may hotglue some of the joints for better stability.
The Miles Kimball bag is larger, but, between the two they fit nicely under my end table and keeps the knitting corner neat. I am all for that.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

ritchsgirl - wow that is great, i need one of those i will purchase next month good prize too. thanks


----------

